# Today's Wares



## NYWoodturner (Jun 24, 2012)

Finally got power back today and managed to turn out 2 pens. One is not wood but was promised to my wife - so it was up there on the priority list !

The first one is Amboyna Burl 
The second is Abalone.


----------



## iclight0 (Jun 24, 2012)

Very very nice 







NYWoodturner said:


> Finally got power back today and managed to turn out 2 pens. One is not wood but was promised to my wife - so it was up there on the priority list !
> 
> The first one is Amboyna Burl
> The second is Abalone.


----------



## Vern Tator (Jun 24, 2012)

Magnificent!!! Well Done!!! Love the Abalone. Used to get lots here in Western Washington, before it got so popular. Your work makes me wish I still had all those old shells.


----------



## davduckman2010 (Jun 24, 2012)

NYWoodturner said:


> Finally got power back today and managed to turn out 2 pens. One is not wood but was promised to my wife - so it was up there on the priority list !
> 
> The first one is Amboyna Burl
> The second is Abalone.



wow those are nice brother. dave


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 24, 2012)

Both are very nice, and great looking kits too! well done


----------



## BangleGuy (Jun 25, 2012)

Wow, I love that Amboyna pen! Nice Job!


----------

